# Victor charger repair services????



## crazyboy (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of a place I can send my Victor charger to get repaired? IF so, please let me know. 

[email protected]

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Sam Capri: [email protected]


----------



## roaddog (Jan 23, 2003)

http://www.rccar.com.au


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

Go to this link...everything you need for your VICTOR HI-IQ

http://www.rccar.com.au/Victor Engineering.htm


----------



## zeta (Mar 16, 2004)

Original Victor Website is Under Reconstruction

www3.telus.net/super_iq


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

zeta: ygm....


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Tres,

Do you know...is Sam getting back into repairing these? 

RC


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Roadsplat : not 100% sure...
But, Sam did say "Under Reconstruction"


----------



## roaddog (Jan 23, 2003)

Tres,

Any chance you can do a victor face plate?


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

roaddog: it's in the works...

one of the locals has one I can use for a template...


----------



## roaddog (Jan 23, 2003)

Cool,

Let me know when you got it.


----------



## GlennCauley (Apr 14, 2004)

jeepnyy said:


> Go to this link...everything you need for your VICTOR HI-IQ
> 
> http://www.rccar.com.au/Victor Engineering.htm



*Victor Charger Owners BEWARE*

Please read my posting at:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=80999

about my very bad business dealings with Mr. John Caval at that URL.
I cannot in good conscience recommend Mr. Caval's Victor-repair services.
I am very dissatisfied with his service and attitude.

I DO recommend Sam Capri for Victor repairs. He is very knowledgeable, his work is of excellent quality, and he ensures complete customer satisfaction.

Glenn Cauley
Ottawa, Canada


----------



## Bill 427 (Sep 8, 2004)

*victor hi iq*

does any one know ony one who works on these i need one fixed if so email me please [email protected]


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Bill...sent you an e-mail

Ray


----------



## TheSteve (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey guys,

I've done lots of Victor IQ repairs and upgrades over the years. I have fixed chargers and charged money for the repairs but its not something I'm overly interested in. I do have parts on hand for the IQs - processors, eproms, fets, ram, LCD displays, etc. I'm happy to offer whatever advice I can on repairing them for people who want to do it themselves. 
Several times over the years I've wanted to setup a repair FAQ/trouble shooting FAQ on a webpage but I've just never found the time to do it.
I've also made a few changes to the software and looked at doing more major changes but the time it takes to disassemble the software and figure out what its all doing is a challenge.

I can say that I love my IQs, I use a pair every weekend at the track, only charger I've used for well over 10 years now - since the original IQ was released by Vic.

I'm located in Western Canada - if I can help by all means let me know.

Steve


----------



## racinroger (Mar 30, 2003)

Hey Guy's 
I have like new Hi -Iqsr steal in box used 2 times 15 years ago can it be up graded for todays use?


----------



## TheSteve (Sep 10, 2004)

It can be upgraded to the latest rev - its a decent amount of work though.


----------



## Bill 427 (Sep 8, 2004)

i need some work on my sr steve it comes on but won't boot softwere can you help me out. Bill


----------



## racinroger (Mar 30, 2003)

Steve is it werth upgraded


----------



## TheSteve (Sep 10, 2004)

Bill 427 - PM me all the details around how it died or what happened when it died, maybe we can identify the failure.

racinroger - I guess it depends on if you will use it, the scripts and full NiMH support is nice. I myself rarely use the extreme discharge capability. As I mentioned before I'm not overly interested in doing the hardware upgrades thesedays, just not enough time.

I can offer trouble shooting, parts and software upgrades though.


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

I've seen mention elsewhere of the "scripting" capability of the Victor chargers. What does the actually refer to?


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

I just picked up a Victor Super2 IQ that has the IQ3000 firmware. The problem with it is that it will only discharge up to 20 amps. When I go into discharge/cycle mode it only lets me enter 0.1 - 20.0 amps. If I put any number higher that 20 it is rejected. Is there some hidden menu or something that will enable the full discharge rates (i.e. up to 40 amps)?


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

hey Kcobra my hiiq2 with the 3000 chip does the same thing but when i charge it charges at twice the amps that is on the screen so watch out when charging.


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks for the tip. This one seems to charge correctly. I've tried out 4 and 6 cell 3300 packs at 6 amps and they take about 35min to charge. The 20 amp discharge thing is a show stopper though. If I cann't figure it out I'm gonna ask the guy for a refund.


----------



## Fireball929 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Steve, I have a Victor Hi IQ silver case. I have upgraded it to the newest eprom but now my motor capabilities are gone. I did put the new capacitor in when I upgraded. I love the charge and don't want to get rid of it. Any help would be great.
Thanks,
Fireball929


----------



## Echeconnee (Nov 14, 1998)

I have a couple of the silver case IQ and the motor run feature won't regulate the motor voltage and sends the input voltage to the motor (12VDC) Does anyone repair these things?


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

Anybody know what the part number is for the eprom chip in the Victor chargers?


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

27c512


----------



## Scottmisfits (Jan 6, 2005)

Does anyone have the manuals for the IQ3000 or the Hi IQ SR? I have both versions but no manuals for them. I know there's stuff in them that are great, that's why I bought them. I'd just like to know how to use them both properly.

[email protected]

is my email address if you do.

Thanks


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Sent you e-mail

Ray


----------



## Scottmisfits (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks. Still need more guys. I have the 10 page manual but there is a bigger, more in depth manual to them. I still don't have a manual for the Hi IQ Sr. unit either.

Thanks.


----------

